# Mini Dee, yea thats me



## Mini Dee (May 1, 2008)

So my username is Mini Dee but in reality I go by the name of David.  I'm sure you must have an idea of why I'm here but if you dont then here you go.  I love working out and training to accomplish my athletic goals.  I'm a lower body freak, meaning that I concentrate more on the power in my legs then in my upper body.  My main reason for joining was to get some tips on improving my jumping.  I have worked on improving in the past but I'll migrate to another forum to let you in on the details cause this isn't the approprite time.

I'm looking forward being to educated by ya'll


----------



## Arnold (May 1, 2008)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

Mini Dee welcome to IM! 

we are glad you joined us, be sure to check out IronMagLabs Supplements

Check out our brand new Discount Nutrition Warehouse: CLICK HERE!

view our top selling ebooks

don't forget to start your own personal Blog and  Photo Gallery

Sign up for our News Blog and our Newsletter!


----------



## min0 lee (May 1, 2008)

Mini Dee! 
It's me Min0 lee!


----------



## Mini Dee (May 1, 2008)




----------

